# cow and sickle hocked???



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They are two different things and both difficult to critique from a photo IMO 
Here is a really good article on leg sets. Its well worth the read and not to terribly long- Leg Set: Its Effect on Action and Soundness of Horses


----------

